# Spiral Bread



## chefwannabe (Jun 9, 2004)

Makes 2 loaves

1 cup scalded milk
2 tablespoons sugar
2 1/2 teaspoons salt
1/4 cup shortening
1 cup lukewarm water
2 packages yeast
7 cups sifted flour
Melted butter or salad oil
Filling (recipe below)

To the scalded milk add the sugar, salt and shortening. Stir and cool to lukewarm. Pour water into a large bowl, add yeast and stir until dissolved. Add milk to mixture. Add four cups of flour, stir; then beat well. Add remaining flour and stir until dampened. Let stand ten minutes. Turn dough onto a floured surface and knead until smooth, about ten minutes. Place in a greased bowl, grease surface, cover and let rise in a warm place (80 to 85 degrees F) until doubled in bulk, about 45 minutes. Punch dough down, turn out ona smooth surface and let rest 10 minutes. Grease two 9x5x3-inch bread pans. Cut dough in half and shape each half into a ball. Roll each into a rectangle about 1/4-inch thick and almost 9 inches wide. Brush with lightly beaten egg reserved from the selected filling recipe and then spread the filling over it to about one inch from the edges. Roll jelly-roll fashion and pinch edges to seal. Place in greased pans with seam side down. Brush tops with melted butter or salad oil, cover with wax paper and let rise in a warm place until slightly higher in the middle than the edge. 50-60 minutes. Meanwhile, preheat oven to 400 degrees F. Cut gashes in top of loaves if desired. Place in oven and bake one hour. Turn out and cool on rack.

Herb filling:
2 cups finely chopped parsley
2 cups finely chopped scallions
1 large clove garlic, minced
2 tablespoons butter
2 eggs, lightly beaten
3/4 teaspoon salt
Freshly ground black pepper to taste
Tabasco sauce to taste

Cook parsley, scallions and garlic in butter over moderate heat, stirring often, until thoroughly wilted but not browned. Mixture should be reduced to about half the original volume. Cool. Reserve about two tablespoons of the beaten eggs for later use in brushing over the dough. Add balance to vegetables and season with salt, pepper and Tabasco.


----------

